# Question on Review Section



## Connie Argus (Feb 23, 2006)

First, I want to also say thanks to all the volunteers for their great work in keeping the TUG site fresh and relevant.  I know it takes a lot of time to maintain a site like this and appreiate all you do to help make timesharing so very rewarding for all of us.

...My question is this...   I noticed that for a number of the timeshares, the old reviews (in many cases, that means the only reviews) are now gone.   Have they been archived?   Is there a way for us to get at them?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## KristinB (Feb 23, 2006)

Connie,

All of the old reviews should be transferred to the new review pages.  If you notice a specific resort that is missing reviews, please alert the area rep responsible for that area.  He or she can then check the new page against the old one.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 23, 2006)

Connie Argus said:
			
		

> ...My question is this...   I noticed that for a number of the timeshares, the old reviews (in many cases, that means the only reviews) are now gone.   Have they been archived?   Is there a way for us to get at them?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!



I can only speak for the European Reviews section which is the area I have responsibility for.  No 'rules' were laid down for what should and should not be transferred, so I set my own    I transferred all reviews dated 2000 or later.  If resorts either had very few or no reviews since 2000 I would transfer pre 2000 reviews if in my judgement they still had relevant content.  For example a review from 1996 with lots of information about the resort and area would be transferred, but one from 1998 with little detail would not.


----------



## Connie Argus (Feb 24, 2006)

None of the reviews transfered over for Ocho Cascadas - one of my favorites... I'll send a note to the Mexico area rep.   Thanks again!


----------



## KristinB (Feb 24, 2006)

Actually, that's my (recently inherited) area -- it's fixed now!


----------

